# i have a trans or electrical or trans problem not sure which one



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

my check engine light keeps comming on and its always the same thting throttle position sensor, range sensor, and a trans control unit. i had the range sensor and the tps and the trans control unit replaced ,and on top of all that the trans isnt shifting right when i back up then drive away the gears run out too long ang it wont go into overdrive but if i stop put it in park and restart it it runs and shifts like normal anybody have this problen any advice would be greatful thanks in advance


----------

